# Can TIVO record on the streaming side too or just the CableCard shows?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello.

Can TIVO record on the streaming side too or just the CableCard shows?

I have only ever recorded programs on my TV package using the cablecard and never tried to sign in to streaming services on the TIVO since I have Nvidia Shield for that.

Can anyone please let me know about this?

Thanks.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Johnny Danger said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can TIVO record on the streaming side too or just the CableCard shows?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, only able to record cable or over the air shows with TiVo.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

If you need to record something off a streaming service, many of them work with PlayOn. It records like a "cloud DVR", indexes commercials, and allows you to either play from the cloud or download. It's fairly inexpensive, and I've used it successfully to record a show off Amazon Freevee so that I could skip the commercials. (I could not get it to record Amazon's Thursday Night Football though.) It also integrates with — but does not require — Channels DVR. But not TiVo, I'm sad to say.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Streaming show can be watched at any time. No need to record it to watch.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

EWiser said:


> Streaming show can be watched at any time. No need to record it to watch.


There are plenty of live streams at this point that are not "on-demand" I've had to start remembering that when I have this discussion with folks.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

EWiser said:


> Streaming show can be watched at any time. No need to record it to watch.


I'm talking about the live streaming channels like youtube paid service , SlingTV, DirectTV streaming, etc.. where its like traditional TV with multiple tv channels with always something playing. 

I'm not talking about Netflix, disney+ ones.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Johnny Danger said:


> I'm talking about the live streaming channels like youtube paid service , SlingTV, DirectTV streaming, etc.. where its like traditional TV with multiple tv channels with always something playing.
> 
> I'm not talking about Netflix, disney+ ones.


Those can also be recorded on each service’s own cloud DVR. Why double record, just because of the 9 month limit?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Johnny Danger said:


> I'm talking about the live streaming channels like youtube paid service , SlingTV, DirectTV streaming, etc.. where its like traditional TV with multiple tv channels with always something playing.
> 
> I'm not talking about Netflix, disney+ ones.


Channels DVR can record from those, as well as cable and OTA. It's more TiVo-like than those services' cloud DVRs, plus it offers commercial-skipping on all shows and you can even edit the commercial indexing yourself. It is all software, for your own hardware: a local server plus client apps for iPhone/iPad, Apple TV, Fire TV, or Android. There is a Channels DVR thread here on TCF: https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/channels-dvr.584214/


----------

